# PM 25 or PM 747VS



## KenG (Jun 23, 2017)

I am considering buying either a PM-25MV mill or a PM-747MV. From a phone conversation with PM, it seems a new version of the 747 is coming with variable speed drive.

Has anyone got experience with both the 25 and 747 and can comment of build quality? I would prefer a Taiwanese product but I can't handle the weight of the 833 as I move around a lot.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 23, 2017)

Precision Machine's build quality is near if not at the top of the scale. either product would be equal in that respect. I'm happy with my PM25, I ordered two way DRO, have built power X feed and head lift. Neither were as difficult as I made them to be. The PM25 has variable speed.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 23, 2017)

My only complaint with the 727 was the slow spindle speed. If Matt is indeed getting a version with variable speed, it would certainly make my short list for machines that can easily be moved (relatively). That extra 1.5" of Y axis travel is a key selling point IMO.

When I worked in the high tech/storage industry, I too moved around a lot. So I know where you're coming from.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 23, 2017)

This is the one, new 727V.    Same as the old machine, but variable speed, and 3000 RPM top speed.   Still a geared head with the 6 steps, but just added variable speeds.   We will have them in here soon, should be a week or 2.


----------



## dlane (Jun 23, 2017)

Interchangeable parts available?. Between the two


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice! 6 gear changes may be a bit much, but you can keep the motor in a good torque range with the gears and fine tune with the variable speed?

BLDC or A/C motor?


----------



## KenG (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the comment Bill and the photo Matt. I had read of some issues on the forum here about the 727 gearbox but the only complaint about the PM-25 is the location of the z axis handwheel. Otherwise everyone seems very happy with it.

The 747 is obviously more rigid, has bigger y and z movement and is available now with x axis power feed whereas I understand Matt is still looking for a satisfactory unit for the PM-25. Right now I am leaning towards the 727 but like the simplicity of the PM-25 drive and it will be easier to move around. Just wish it had a good power feed.


----------



## mksj (Jun 25, 2017)

I believe you need to correct the title to PM-25MV or PM-727V. So a bit different animals, and you probably should throw the PM-30MV into the mix, as it is only $100 more than the PM-727V.  The PM-25MV is the light weight, if you are only doing small stuff which is fine, but it is a 1Hp and only 2 belt speeds with 50-2250 RPM.  Start drilling some 1/2" holes in steel or want to do some hole saw cutting and you will probably run out of steam. The limited Y and Z travel will be quickly be eaten up by a vise. Fly weight mill, but fine for small projects.

The PM-727V is also 1Hp, but with 6 gear speeds, a speed range of 40-3000RPM, you get a lot more versatility and power of the variable speed. Very nice, but gears = noise, haven't heard this one so it may be not bad, but I would not want to run it at 3000 RPM all day. Still this would seem like a great all around light duty mill with both low speed and high speed attributes with a bigger working envelope. Good all around combination light weight but versatile mill for light duty projects.

The PM-30V adds to the PM-727V, speed range is 50-2250 RPM, but with a 2 speed belt drive and double the Hp should make a very nice well rounded midsize bench top mill that is quiet and has a bit larger work envelope. It runs off of only 220V power, which will give a big difference in motor performance, but you need to have 220V available. Also the bigger work table and travel is something to really think about. You quickly can run out of travel, especially if you decide to add a DRO at a later point.

Weight is really not a large factor in these sized machines, they are all relatively  easily moved, and weight = stability. Not sure what the issue is with the power feed as to what is available, it is also very easy to either adapt or build one yourself.  The PM-932M comes in at the same cost of the PM-30V, but you are now looking as significant more weight and a much bigger machine.  Think of what you want to do and maybe would like to do at some future point. Do not short change yourself for a nominal amount on something you will probably out grow quickly. I would suggest staying with the Pm-727MV or PM-30V.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 25, 2017)

I put a Grizzly power feed for the G0704 on my PM25 and it worked fine. If design of that part of the new model PM25 hasn't changed, it's a direct bolt on. I'd verify with Matt on any changes on the new version PM25 though.

I'll also throw my vote in for the PM30. This was the mill I really wanted back when I bought my PM25, but Matt had just sold his last one and wouldn't be ordering any more for some time. If you can deal with the extra weight, you just might like the PM25's bigger brother.


----------



## MattK (Jun 29, 2017)

I just purchased the 727v.  Originally I ordered the 25mv, but after a few days of thinking about it, decided to give them a call yesterday and shell out the extra $400.  The added weight and Z/Y travel was enticing.

If I had a 220 circuit in the garage, I probably would have gone with the 30mv.  For what I'll be doing (tinkering, learning the trade: my father is a master machinist of over 40 years, so I've got a great resource [and tooling] to tap into), the 727v will serve me well.

I did the same song and dance as everyone else: looking at the small micro/mini mills that cost $700 (G8689), then something larger (G0758),  then something larger (G0704), then found PM and was sold on their quality (watched a youtube vid on comparisons between the G0704 and PM-25MV).  Then went one step larger.  

PM-727V was on the very top end of the budget, but overall I'm glad I spent the extra cash on it.

I'll be making my own stand with a mobile base to move it around my garage.

I'll start a new thread once it arrives to document.

Matt


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome, Matt, you've found a forum we're proud of. I bought the PM25 a couple of  years ago, built X feed and Z travel, It hasn't let me down yet. I don't expect it ever will.


----------



## KenG (Jul 29, 2017)

I ended up ordering a PM30. Now I am going to have to figure out how to move it into my basement.


----------

